# The Time Has Come...



## donniej (Jul 6, 2009)

For months I've been working on mass producing a hand made, all natural soap with the goal of being the most inexpensive such product on the market.  I've driven all over the region buying pumps, stainless steel tanks, agitators and motors.  I've scoured every soap sight I could find looking for oils, fragrances and supplies... not to mention finding creative ways to package and label.  I've made thousands of bars to test dozens of recipes, some successful, some not.  I've made so much soap that my friends all already have lifetime supplies   

Tomorrow the last piece of equipment I need will be delivered, 20 drying racks, each ~24" square.  I figure this will give me a starting capacity of 2,000 bars per month and I plan to quickly double, triple and quadruple that figure.  Every bar hand made, the only mechanical help is to pump the oils into the tank and an agitator to mix it... all else is done by hand.  

As of now I have about 700 pounds of oil, 100 pounds of lye, 12 pounds of FO, 2,000 bags and several pounds of odd and ends like beeswax, Jojoba, etc...  Tomorrow is when I get out the secret red recipe book where my months of toil have been wirtten and measure out those ingredients into that big mix tank for the first time.  If all goes well, I'll have 2,000 bars to package and sell after sitting 4 weeks in my climate controlled curing area.  

It's been a long stressful road, wish me luck


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 6, 2009)

*Good luck!*

Don't forget to take pictures!    

zeo


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 6, 2009)

Best of luck to you.  It sounds like you are geared to success with all your supplies and equipment.  Keep us informed, and please do post pics.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 6, 2009)

Crossing my fingers and toes that all goes well for you!!

Good Luck!    

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy cow , that is a lot of soap .All the best of luck to you with your mass soap making endeavours . 

Kitn


----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2009)

You don't need luck with all that preparation donniej......but I wish it for you anyway :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Hooray!!!! *Donnie, you can do wit!!!!! *(said in my best impression of that guy from the Adam Sandler movies  )


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Donnie?  Mr. Soapinator!?  Where are you?

We wanna know if you've made the mega batch yet!  Update please! 

zeo


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jul 24, 2009)

take lots of pics

and good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm nervous and excited for you *fingers crossed*


----------



## donniej (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you for still thinking of me!
Here's a little update for you...
I decided to take it easy and ramp up production from 50 to 100 bars... I'm glad I did this because the fragrance I was using magically siezes the batch to a gelatenous glop at that "high" a volume, even though it's the exact same recipe.  Instead of using FO, I placed an order with New Directions for EO's.  I got pink grapefruit, tangerine, lemongrass and Indian sweet basil.  And I gotta say that after 3 or 4 blind scent tests, not a single person has liked the lemongrass.  I sure hope it smells better mixed.    

I'm also having problems with my packaging in high humidity, so that needs a little work too.  I even setup a little system for humidity tests; a black 5 gallon bucket with some water soaked rags in the bottom, an elevated "platform" for soap and/or packaging to sit on and a lid.  I set this contraption outside in the sunlight which makes it hot and humid inside.  I also keep bars outside, in my shed and of course everywhere in my home.  If it holds up in all these environments, then I consider it a decent recipe.  

I also found that it takes my entire bodyweight (170lbs) to push my 50 bar slicer through ~30 bars at a time... so this is how many I can cut at once.  There are 2 different wire diameters on the cutter and I've noticed that the thinner wire cuts noticably easier, and it doesn't appear to stretch any more than the thick stuff.  

Meanwhile, I still haven't actually sold a single bar but I've given away lots of samples and am getting plenty of interest... enough that I feel very encouraged from the sales standpoint.  

I have also come up with a problem, I have enough end pieces and bars with air bubbles that I'm generating a huge quantity of "waste".  I'm not sure what to do with all of it, I'm talking about several pounds per day.  I don't want to rebatch it because I fear it would effect the appearance of the bars... so I'm thinking about shredding it and selling it or giving it to homeless shelters or similar.  

Finally, I'm also working on liquid recipes now.  This is proving challengine because the liquid soap gels *so* thick that most mixing tanks can't handle it.  I'm working on a modified version that is slower to saponify but stays thinner.  If that doesn't work I think I'll look for an indiustrial floor-sized standing mixer.  

Keep those fingers crossed folks, I need all the luck I can get


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2009)

It sounds like you are well on your way to getting organised then!  All these 'teething problems' need solving now, so now is when they need to be found :wink: 

For the bits and pieces.....several soapers I have read on here grate them up and package them into a soap wash sack and sell them that way.  They have proved to be popular.  Once a customer has bought a filled soap sack then they buy refill shavings by weight until they need a new sack.  Just a thought....

Tanya


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Donnie, this makes me smile so big.  What a humongous task you've undertaken...and it sounds like a dream.  Hard work, but well worth it. 
And, fwiw, lemongrass EO *does* smell better after it's soaped!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 26, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> I have also come up with a problem, I have enough end pieces and bars with air bubbles that I'm generating a huge quantity of "waste".  I'm not sure what to do with all of it, I'm talking about several pounds per day.  I don't want to rebatch it because I fear it would effect the appearance of the bars... so I'm thinking about shredding it and selling it or giving it to homeless shelters or similar.



There is now a sticky for an organization called "Clean The World", a charitable organization that collects soap and remills it to be sent to third world countries where preventable diseases run rampant simply because of the lack of soap and hygiene.  What a blessing your remnants would be to them!!!  Check it out on the CP forum page.


----------



## Milla (Jul 26, 2009)

I have tried lemongrass EO several times in my soap and I have to admit I'm not a fan of it.   It's strong so maybe I used too much.  Maybe mixed with some of the other ones?  I do love lemon EO though!  I have plans to do a lemon, orange, and grapefruit blend.  Yummy!  

Good luck with your tests.  Sounds like a ton of fun (and work)!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

<<<<I have also come up with a problem, I have enough end pieces and bars with air bubbles that I'm generating a huge quantity of "waste". I'm not sure what to do with all of it, I'm talking about several pounds per day. I don't want to rebatch it because I fear it would effect the appearance of the bars... so I'm thinking about shredding it and selling it or giving it to homeless shelters or similar. >>>

See if you can donate the soap ends "up state road" (the city jail system)
PIC, CFCF, etc....the reason being, the inmates have to use something called Lisa Soap, a cheap harsh soap...mind you these are folks charged but not convicted...the most miserable thang is to get locked up, with no lotion and have to use LISA soap till you get bailed out...all itchy...


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 28, 2009)

phillysoaps said:
			
		

> <<<<I have also come up with a problem, I have enough end pieces and bars with air bubbles that I'm generating a huge quantity of "waste". I'm not sure what to do with all of it, I'm talking about several pounds per day. I don't want to rebatch it because I fear it would effect the appearance of the bars... so I'm thinking about shredding it and selling it or giving it to homeless shelters or similar. >>>
> 
> See if you can donate the soap ends "up state road" (the city jail system)
> PIC, CFCF, etc....the reason being, the inmates have to use something called Lisa Soap, a cheap harsh soap...mind you these are folks charged but not convicted...the most miserable thang is to get locked up, with no lotion and have to use LISA soap till you get bailed out...all itchy...



We all know that they're all innocent.  But, it sounds like a good place to take your soap if it makes you happy.  Or there's the Clean The World Organization (earlier in this thread).


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 28, 2009)

some might be, you never know   Philly, I hardly doubt jails will let anyone bring anything in there.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 28, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> some might be, you never know   Philly, I hardly doubt jails will let anyone bring anything in there.



Well, Dagmar, God bless your pure sweet heart!!  

I guess I just spent too many years married to a cop and working for the police myself.  It left me somewhat cynical.  Given my choice between a bunch of kids who might die from a purely preventable disease because they lack the means to practice good personal hygiene, or a cellblock full of guys who would just as soon cut my throat as look at me (minus that one innocent guy, of course)........  I'll take the kiddos.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PIC and CFCF are full of men, women and teens...some are the killers, rapist blah, blah, blah...but the majority, IMHO domestic situations, the woman who slaps her husband in front of the cops, minors caught after curfew on South Street, people who got into neighborhood fights...and parents who hit or threatened their kids...

okay so not the greatest crew but it's local and it's easy...and it's just a suggestion 8)

and I sooooo hate Lisa Soap :shock:


----------



## Dixie (Jul 28, 2009)

You could take them to the homeless shelter and even the orphanages, they need all the help they can get to cut expenses.

Anyway, Best wishes to you donniej, do you already have a market for your soap?


----------



## ashleyrobertson (Dec 22, 2010)

*How'd it go?*

donniej - How'd the business turn out?  I was also thinking about getting some 40 gallon lye and oil heaters. Do you have these?  If so, do you have any opinions about them?  Do you know of any place to get them used?  I was thinking about Willow Way, but they're so expensive - especially if you include the mixer.  Thanks!


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 22, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> Finally, I'm also working on liquid recipes now.  This is proving challengine because the liquid soap gels *so* thick that most mixing tanks can't handle it.  I'm working on a modified version that is slower to saponify but stays thinner.  If that doesn't work I think I'll look for an indiustrial floor-sized standing mixer.
> 
> Keep those fingers crossed folks, I need all the luck I can get



donnie,

Try putting a little alcohol in your recipe.  It will thin things down alot and also lower the cloud point of your product.

Bruce


----------



## c.a.p. (Dec 22, 2010)

Please don't take offense; I'm just curious.  From your original post you state all natural soap, but then said you'll use FO's.   ???


----------



## donniej (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi everyone!
You'll notice it's been a year and a half since I originally posted this.  The learning curve has been like a brick wall and it's been a lot harder than I ever imagined.  There is *so* much competition and simply having a lower price and good product doesn't seem to mean much.  Don't get me wrong, my business is slowly taking off but it's been a lot of work and I've made all the mistakes.  It's been so humbling that I'm back in school getting a business degree just so I can figure it all out.  I don't even know where to begin so if you have a specific question, feel free to ask.  

ashleyrobertson-
Sorry but I can't offer advice on where to buy stuff.... I built most of my equipment or at least bought stuff in rough shape and fixed it up.  Mechanics and metal working have been a long hobby of mine so this hasn't been too hard.  

Bigmoose-
I dropped the idea of the mixing tank to mix the paste.  Instead I got a kettle and stir it by hand with a big whisk.  It seems to work fine.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 26, 2010)

One of the things I've learned is that if you are too low priced a couple of things happen.  One - your profit margins are not enough for you to really make a profit; Two - perception is everything - if people perceive your product as not being as good as your competition  they aren't likely to try it and price is sometimes an indicator of quality.  Remember the old adage "You get what you pay for"?  It still applies.

I'm just completing my second year in business and I still have so much to learn but I have built a solid base of loyal customers which is what allowed me to open a B&M store, that plus wholesale accounts.

A business degree would be absolutely fascinating - I look forward to learning from  you as you go through your schooling.


----------

